# cotton honey



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I have read that cotton bloom makes excellent and abundant honey. I'd like to plant some on a vacant area to extend my flow next year. Any advice?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

good light honey will go to crystal fast. Cotton does require a lot of spraying especially if you have the boll weevil


----------

